

How Much Does Christian Doctrine Have In Common With Open-Source Software? - mtviewdave
http://www.economist.com/node/21527031

======
qxb
I am glad somebody posted this article. I found it very thought-provoking.

Some background:

The original paper by the Jesuit priest was discussed on HN a few months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2421107> (includes a link to the abstract
of the article, in Italian)

Here's the website of the Catholic open source advocacy group mentioned:
<http://www.eleutheros.org/en/>

One of its cofounders pops up in the comments at the Economist to defend
accusations that the Catholic Church is jumping on a bandwagon ("if you can't
beat em, join em" is the accusation).

Here's the Eric Raymond post mentioned: <http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=3094>

"The Cathedral and the Bazaar" is available on his website:
<http://catb.org/esr/writings/cathedral-bazaar/>

